# scirocco heat issues and seat belts



## 16valverocco (Jan 28, 2003)

my seat belts dont retract. the engage just fine but they dont roll back on their own.....also there is heat coming into the passenger area. i dont think it is from any of the vents so i am assuming it is coming from the engine bay but i really dont know. my a/c is not funcitoning at the moment so i dont know if that has anything to do with it...any help is appreciated


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: scirocco heat issues and seat belts (16valverocco)*

I have the same problem with my seatbelt








After noticeing the passenger's is fine, i though
maybe a swap could help for a while...
My theory is that wear on the edges of the belt
make it fractionally bigger as it rolls in there, 
and it rubs against the metal guide. Hey, its just a theory


----------



## 16valverocco (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: scirocco heat issues and seat belts (Frankulie)*

interesting theory......


----------

